# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عبد الحميد السعودي وجزاء سنمار ...

## Deimos

*للأسف نجح الإعلام الأزرق في زرع بذور الكراهية بين الجماهير واللاعب ...

عبد الحميد السعودي لاعب المريخ ومقيد حالياً في كشف الفريق سواءً شئنا أم أبينا ..
ويظل هو السعودي الذي هتفنا له وأحببناه وهو السعودي الذي كثيراً ما أدهشنا وأطربنا في العديد من المباريات بأهدافه الرائعة .. 
تراجع مستواه ليس مبرراً لشطبه وتمرده ليس إلا تعبيراً عن إعتراضه لجلوسه الدائم في كنبه الإحتياط ..
إذا إقتضت الضرورة إخلاء خانته لمصلحة الفريق أو إذا أصر هو علي شطبه في هذه الحالة يجب أن يعطي كامل مستحقاته وأن تخلي خانته بعد تكريمه ... 

كورنر :
هل سينال منا جزاء سنمار ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*السعودي هو عدوء نفسة وليس الجماهير 
*

----------


## مرهف

*عندما قرأت العنوان
ظننتك تقصد عبدالحميد بانه يكافئي المريخ
علي نسق جزاء سنمار
..
تخريمه:
لو كان عبدالحميد مظاوما او ما شابه
لا أظن ان له مكان في المريخ 
بعيداً عن قصة راجي وتداعياتها
فهو ظلم نفسه بتمرده علي المريخ
وليست هذه المره الاولي
اسلم قرار هو شطبه 
فان جلس في المريخ نكون قد ظلمناه فعلا
قبل ان نظلم المريخ
...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

السعودي هو عدوء نفسة وليس الجماهير 



الحبيب الغسينابي ... فعلاً السعودي عدو نفسه لصبره علي الجلوس في كنبة الإحتياط قرابة العامين ... ووالله لو تعرض أي لاعب لما تعرض له السعودي لما صبر وطالب بشطبه فوراً .. لماذا نحكم عليه بما يقال في صحف الضلال .. لماذا نظن بل نجزم بوجود مخطط للتأثير علي اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي والسعودي مشترك فيه رغم عدم وجود دليل علي ذلك بل هي مجرد إفتراضات وإجتهادات شخصية ...
الحمد لله تمت تبرئة كل من اللاعبين من التهمة الموجهة ضدهما .. والأمر برمته هو عبارة عن مخطط قبيح الهيئة أزرق اللون للنيل من اللاعبين ...
لا أدافع عن اللاعب بل أتمني أن نتريث في إطلاق الأحكام حتي لا نظلمه و نندم فيما بعد ..

كورنر :
مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أثبت ضعفه و عدم كفائته .. ونعيب عليهم عدم توضيحهم للحقائق وتكتمهم في موضوع اللاعب فنحن جماهير المريخ لنا الحق في أن نطلع علي أصل المشكلة وموقف اللاعب ... فحتي الآن لم يصدر بيان رسمي من الإدارة يوضح الحقائق ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

عندما قرأت العنوان
ظننتك تقصد عبدالحميد بانه يكافئي المريخ
علي نسق جزاء سنمار
..
تخريمه:
لو كان عبدالحميد مظاوما او ما شابه
لا أظن ان له مكان في المريخ 
بعيداً عن قصة راجي وتداعياتها
فهو ظلم نفسه بتمرده علي المريخ
وليست هذه المره الاولي
اسلم قرار هو شطبه 
فان جلس في المريخ نكون قد ظلمناه فعلا
قبل ان نظلم المريخ
...



الغالي مرهف ..
نحن لانعلم حتي الآن إذا كان اللاعب مظلوماً أم لا نسبه لأنه لم يصدر بيان رسمي من إدارة النادي لتوضيح الحقائق .. وكل مانتداوله حول الموضوع قد ورد في الصحف والمنتديات كأخبار ..

حتي الآن كل الإحتمالات وارده لذلك يجب علينا التريث ولكل مقام مقال ..
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كورنرين وبلنت كمان

السعودي لا يفيد المريخ ولن يستفيد منه 

وعفي الله عما سلف
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

كورنرين وبلنت كمان

السعودي لا يفيد المريخ ولن يستفيد منه 

وعفي الله عما سلف



المشكلة يانصر الدين أين البديل .. فضل بابور - عنكبه - علاء الدين - غسان .. إلخ

المريخ يحتاج للسعودي لأنه مهاجم وطني متميز صاحب خبرة ...

إذا أصر السعودي علي شطبه فمن حقه لأنه لايعقل أن يلازم الكنبه طوال فترة قيده كما أنه لاعب محترف وله الحق في البحث عن مصلحته ... هذا إذا كان سبب تمرده جلوسه علي كنبه الإحتياط .. أما إذا كان سبب تمرده خلاف شخصي مع كروجر يجب أولاً شطب مجلس الإدارة فرداً فرداً لعدم قدرتهم علي حل الخلاف ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*معليش ياعزو...
زي ما انت عارف نهج الصفوه...
نقبل ونسامح ونجامل في اي شيئ الا المريخ....
والله سنمار يبري من جنس ديل...
مع احترامي ليك مافي اي وجه مقارنه...
دي الخيانه بعينها...
اللهم اكفني شر اصدقائي...
اما اعدائي فانا كفيل بهم....
اصعب شيئ في الدنيا النفاق....
وده احدي السهام المسمومه وللاسف مدسوسه..
وعلاجه باللكي.....
والله لو ترك المريخ لكان اهون...
ولكن ان يضرب المريخ في هذه المرحله بابعاد راجي واشانة سمعة لاعبي المريخ..
لا والف لا ياعزو...
يجب ان يعاقب هذا الخائن علي فعلته....
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء....

*

----------


## hussam makki

*الله اكبر     الله اكبر
*

----------


## jafaros

*[QUOTE=عبد العزيز24;193154]المشكلة يانصر الدين أين البديل .. فضل بابور - عنكبه - علاء الدين - غسان .. إلخ

المريخ يحتاج للسعودي لأنه مهاجم وطني متميز صاحب خبرة ...

[font=monotype koufi][size=5][color=darkred]إ

ليش يا عزو وديل جايين من الواق واق ما برضو وطنيين
السعودي ليهو 8 سنة ما شفنا ليهو حاجة أحسن نشوف غيرو
بابور = القوة والطموح
عنكبة = الخفة والرشاقة
علاء = المهارة والذكاء
‏
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*يذهب غير مأسوف عليه...لو داير يلعب يشد حيلو مش يلوي يد المجلس ويحرد....لانهم علموه على التحنيس لمن عملها من قبل وهو سلوك اداري غاية في التخلف وعدم المؤسسية...
عموما ارى ان عبد الحميد يجب ان يذهب غير مأسوف عليه.....ولا يستحق التكريم من حرد وقعد في بيتو والعجب بجلالة قدره قعد في الكنبة...كفاية مسخرة...
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*سؤال يا عبد العزيز نمرة 7 دا ليهو كم سنة في المريخ مش 8 سنوات؟؟؟ اتعاقبو عليهو كم مدرب؟؟؟ هل لعب اساسيا لنصف موسم ناهيك عن موسم؟؟؟ بالتأكيد كل الاجابات بالنفي ...معقولة كل الناس دي غلط وهو الصاح؟؟؟
السعودي لاعب غير مفيد للمجموعة هذا ما قال اتوفيستر في السعودي..واتوفيستر هو من اوصل المريخ لنهائي الكونفدرالية...يعني اتوفيستر الغلط والسعودي صاح؟؟؟ مع احترامي لرائك فكلامك غير منطقي
*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*السعودى عدو نفسه ولن ولم ينجح اى اعلام فى زرع كراهية اى لاعب فى المريخ لاى مريخى ، وانما نكره التعالى والتمرد على المريخ ....  بربك لماذا توقف السعودى ، لانه وضع فى الاحتياطى ...  المريخ به 28 لاعب   وداخل الملعب 11 ، اذاً لابد من احتياطى والقرار للمدرب وعلى فرضية اخفاق المدرب او ترصده  اوليس من من مجلس ادارة اليه يرجع الامر والشكوى ... ان توقف السعودى انما كان فى مواحهة وعدم تقدير ولا مبالاة لملايين من مشجعى المريخ الذين احبوه وساندوه ... كل هولاء واسم المريخ وتاريخ المريخ وضعهم السعودى فى المرحلة التالية ارضاء لغروره ... لا ننكر موهبة السعودى ولكم اسعدنا ولكم احببناه ولا زلنا نحبه ولكن لا كبير على المريخ ... لا كبير على ارث المريخ ... لا كبير على عشق المريخ .... لا لاستفزاز جماهير المريخ باى صورة من الصور
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*من لايحترم الشعار الذىيرتديه فعليه وعلى الدنيا السلام
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

السعودي هو عدوء نفسة وليس الجماهير 



2:14_6_8[1]:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخى عزو تمنيت ان اجد شخص واحد من جماهير المريخ يدافع عن السعودى 
ولكن البوست دا براهو دليل على ان السعودى خرج من قلوب المريخاب دون عودة
طوال مسيرته مع المريخ البالغة 8 اعوام كان صديق للكنبة برغم اختلاف المدربين من وطنين لاخوة عرب الى الاجانب كل هولاء لم يقنعهم السعودى. 
السعودية موهوب ليس فى ذلك شك لكن كسول وغير منضبط ومدلل
وكذلك خميرة عكننة بين اللاعبين وكلنا نعلم بمشاكله مع المحترفين الاجانب
باولينو-كلاتشى-وارغو- واخرين. وكمان المدربين لم يسلموا من خلافاته
كل المدربين الذين اعطوه فرصة للمشاركة كاساسى خذلهم بعد مباريتين  ثلاثة وعاد للكنبة مرة اخرى
واخرهم كاربونى لم يكن هنالك مهاجم صريح غير السعودى ولعب اساسى ماذا فعل خذل نفسه وخذل مدربه وظهر 
بمستويات غاية فى السوء والسلبية
لم يحترم المريخ الذى جعل منه نجم
لم يحترم شارة الكابتنية والتى استحقها اقدمية بس
لم يحترم حب الجماهير له
ولم يقدر ادارات المريخ التى مارس عليها الدلال
بالله عليك من من اللاعبين صبر عليهم المريخ كصبره على السعودى؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*لا مكان للسعودى فى المريخ حتى ولوكان مثل ديفد فيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

السعودي هو عدوء نفسة وليس الجماهير 



كلام سليم الابانا ناباه واليريدنا بنريدو ونشيلو جوه عينينا
هسه ده وكت حرد وزعل الحصاد قرب تقول لي ماماشي معاكم احصد
*

----------


## m_mamoon

* قول 2.....

*

----------


## كل النجوم

*من هو وراء تمرد السعودي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*اشكرك الاخ عبدالعزيز كلامك كلو فى محلو اين كنت عندما دافعت عن السعودى حتى ظن الجميع تجمعنى به صله رحم 
والله والحقيقه تقال السعودى مظلوم ومن غير المعقول ان يكون خارج التشكيله والذين يلعبون يتم توظيفهم 
حتى عند غياب راجى فى احدى المباريات لم نجد السعودى منذ ان اتى كروجر لم نرى السعودى ولكن نحن لانلوم 
كروجر ولا السعودى كل اللوم يقع على مدير الكره ونائبه لم نشاهد فى اىنادى وجود مدير ونائيبه الى فى المريخ
وياريت لو قايمين بى عملهم ما مشكله لاعب لم يستطيعوا حلها اذا ماهى مهمتكم ياساده 
نفس هذه المشكله حدثت بين محمد نور ومانويل جوزيه وحازم امام وحسام حسن ولكن تم احتوائيها
ان لم تستطيعوا حل مشاكل اللاعبين الرجا ان تتقدموا باستقالتكم 
ولم نسمع لكم اى راى فى قضيه راجى والسعودى ومن المفترض ان يتحقق معكم المجلس 
لانكم من المفترض المسؤلين عن جميع اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

معليش ياعزو...
زي ما انت عارف نهج الصفوه...
نقبل ونسامح ونجامل في اي شيئ الا المريخ....
والله سنمار يبري من جنس ديل...
مع احترامي ليك مافي اي وجه مقارنه...
دي الخيانه بعينها...
اللهم اكفني شر اصدقائي...
اما اعدائي فانا كفيل بهم....
اصعب شيئ في الدنيا النفاق....
وده احدي السهام المسمومه وللاسف مدسوسه..
وعلاجه باللكي.....
والله لو ترك المريخ لكان اهون...
ولكن ان يضرب المريخ في هذه المرحله بابعاد راجي واشانة سمعة لاعبي المريخ..
لا والف لا ياعزو...
يجب ان يعاقب هذا الخائن علي فعلته....
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء....



أتفق معاك تماماً إذا ثبت فعلاً أن اللاعب إشترك في المخطط القبيح لإبعاد راجي ... لكن أين الدليل علي ذلك .. اللاعب وقع ضحية للمخطط مثله مثل راجي ..
وحتي إذا ثبت بأنه مشترك في المخطط لماذا الإبقاء عليه حتي الآن في كشف المريخ ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*[QUOTE=jafaros;193174]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

 
[font=monotype koufi][size=5][color=darkred]إ

ليش يا عزو وديل جايين من الواق واق ما برضو وطنيين
السعودي ليهو 8 سنة ما شفنا ليهو حاجة أحسن نشوف غيرو
بابور = القوة والطموح
عنكبة = الخفة والرشاقة
علاء = المهارة والذكاء
‏



ديل بالنسبة للسعودي صفر علي الشمال والحق يقال ...
السعودي قدم للمريخ الكثير والكثير لماذا ننكر ذلك ؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشة حموري
					

يذهب غير مأسوف عليه...لو داير يلعب يشد حيلو مش يلوي يد المجلس ويحرد....لانهم علموه على التحنيس لمن عملها من قبل وهو سلوك اداري غاية في التخلف وعدم المؤسسية...
عموما ارى ان عبد الحميد يجب ان يذهب غير مأسوف عليه.....ولا يستحق التكريم من حرد وقعد في بيتو والعجب بجلالة قدره قعد في الكنبة...كفاية مسخرة...



لو ماغلطانين عليه وظلموه ما كان حنسوه ..
والعجب لما يقعد إحتياطي بقعد مباراة واحدة أو شوط واحد في المباراة أما السعودي بقعد بالشهور من غير ما يلعب ولا مباراة واحدة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

سؤال يا عبد العزيز نمرة 7 دا ليهو كم سنة في المريخ مش 8 سنوات؟؟؟ اتعاقبو عليهو كم مدرب؟؟؟ هل لعب اساسيا لنصف موسم ناهيك عن موسم؟؟؟ بالتأكيد كل الاجابات بالنفي ...معقولة كل الناس دي غلط وهو الصاح؟؟؟
السعودي لاعب غير مفيد للمجموعة هذا ما قال اتوفيستر في السعودي..واتوفيستر هو من اوصل المريخ لنهائي الكونفدرالية...يعني اتوفيستر الغلط والسعودي صاح؟؟؟ مع احترامي لرائك فكلامك غير منطقي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اخى عزو تمنيت ان اجد شخص واحد من جماهير المريخ يدافع عن السعودى 
ولكن البوست دا براهو دليل على ان السعودى خرج من قلوب المريخاب دون عودة
طوال مسيرته مع المريخ البالغة 8 اعوام كان صديق للكنبة برغم اختلاف المدربين من وطنين لاخوة عرب الى الاجانب كل هولاء لم يقنعهم السعودى. 
السعودية موهوب ليس فى ذلك شك لكن كسول وغير منضبط ومدلل
وكذلك خميرة عكننة بين اللاعبين وكلنا نعلم بمشاكله مع المحترفين الاجانب
باولينو-كلاتشى-وارغو- واخرين. وكمان المدربين لم يسلموا من خلافاته
كل المدربين الذين اعطوه فرصة للمشاركة كاساسى خذلهم بعد مباريتين ثلاثة وعاد للكنبة مرة اخرى
واخرهم كاربونى لم يكن هنالك مهاجم صريح غير السعودى ولعب اساسى ماذا فعل خذل نفسه وخذل مدربه وظهر 
بمستويات غاية فى السوء والسلبية
لم يحترم المريخ الذى جعل منه نجم
لم يحترم شارة الكابتنية والتى استحقها اقدمية بس
لم يحترم حب الجماهير له
ولم يقدر ادارات المريخ التى مارس عليها الدلال
بالله عليك من من اللاعبين صبر عليهم المريخ كصبره على السعودى؟؟



تحياتي .. أبو بكر وخالد ..

مادام غير مفيد للمريخ لماذا الإحتفاظ به كل هذه الفترة ... 8 سنوات واللاعب يعاني مراراة الجلوس في كنبة الإحتياط ومع ذلك فهو صابر .. لماذا يحتفظ النادي به مع عدم جدواه .. كان من الإفضل الإستغناء عنه بدل تدميره ...
بالنسبة للمشاكل بين اللاعبين فهي تحدث في أي نادي في العالم ويتم حلها عن طريق إدارة الكرة أو مجلس الإدارة .. وهذا دليل علي ضعف الإدارة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

السعودى عدو نفسه ولن ولم ينجح اى اعلام فى زرع كراهية اى لاعب فى المريخ لاى مريخى ، وانما نكره التعالى والتمرد على المريخ .... بربك لماذا توقف السعودى ، لانه وضع فى الاحتياطى ... المريخ به 28 لاعب وداخل الملعب 11 ، اذاً لابد من احتياطى والقرار للمدرب وعلى فرضية اخفاق المدرب او ترصده اوليس من من مجلس ادارة اليه يرجع الامر والشكوى ... ان توقف السعودى انما كان فى مواحهة وعدم تقدير ولا مبالاة لملايين من مشجعى المريخ الذين احبوه وساندوه ... كل هولاء واسم المريخ وتاريخ المريخ وضعهم السعودى فى المرحلة التالية ارضاء لغروره ... لا ننكر موهبة السعودى ولكم اسعدنا ولكم احببناه ولا زلنا نحبه ولكن لا كبير على المريخ ... لا كبير على ارث المريخ ... لا كبير على عشق المريخ .... لا لاستفزاز جماهير المريخ باى صورة من الصور



أخي علاء ...
كيف نصفه بالمتعالي وهو الذي حطم كل الأرقام القياسية في الصبر ...
أي لاعب لو وضع في موقفه لطالب بالإستغناء عنه من أول موسم ...
نحترم رؤية الجهاز الفني في إختيار اللاعب المناسب في المكان المناسب .. لكن أيضاً يجب أن ينال أي لاعب فرصته بالمشاركة حتي يستطيع أن ينافس في حجز مقعد له في التشكيلة الأساسية ...
سبق وأن قدم اللاعب شكواه لمجلس الإدارة والذي بدوره لم يتمكن من حل المشكلة !!!!
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

 قول 2.....



:1 (24): :1 (13):

________________________
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلام سليم الابانا ناباه واليريدنا بنريدو ونشيلو جوه عينينا
هسه ده وكت حرد وزعل الحصاد قرب تقول لي ماماشي معاكم احصد



 
أخطأ السعودي في إختيار التوقيت وكان عليه إنتظار نهاية الموسم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كل النجوم
					

من هو وراء تمرد السعودي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



صبر حتي عجز الصبر عن صبره .. 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاكم خيرى حاكم
					

اشكرك الاخ عبدالعزيز كلامك كلو فى محلو اين كنت عندما دافعت عن السعودى حتى ظن الجميع تجمعنى به صله رحم 
والله والحقيقه تقال السعودى مظلوم ومن غير المعقول ان يكون خارج التشكيله والذين يلعبون يتم توظيفهم 
حتى عند غياب راجى فى احدى المباريات لم نجد السعودى منذ ان اتى كروجر لم نرى السعودى ولكن نحن لانلوم 
كروجر ولا السعودى كل اللوم يقع على مدير الكره ونائبه لم نشاهد فى اىنادى وجود مدير ونائيبه الى فى المريخ
وياريت لو قايمين بى عملهم ما مشكله لاعب لم يستطيعوا حلها اذا ماهى مهمتكم ياساده 
نفس هذه المشكله حدثت بين محمد نور ومانويل جوزيه وحازم امام وحسام حسن ولكن تم احتوائيها
ان لم تستطيعوا حل مشاكل اللاعبين الرجا ان تتقدموا باستقالتكم 
ولم نسمع لكم اى راى فى قضيه راجى والسعودى ومن المفترض ان يتحقق معكم المجلس 
لانكم من المفترض المسؤلين عن جميع اللاعبين



ينصر دينك أخي حاكم ...
*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*الأخ / عبد العزيز 24 وضيوفو الاكارم 
الا تتفق معى ان عبد الحميد السعودى لم يقدم شيئاً للمريخ فى عز حوجة المريخ  له وحينما كان مهاجماً وحيداً وكان المريخ يعانى ؟؟ ماذا قدم للمريخ طوال تلك الفترة ؟ فى نظرى لم يقدم اى شى يذكر ... ولو كنت ماكنو كنت حعمل العملو بالكربون وكنت حطالب بشطبى لانو أنا مهاجم والمدرب بيلعب لاعيبة وسط ومدافعين وما عندو النية يلعبنا يبقى انا فايدتى شنو ؟؟ الافضل فى رائى للمريخ وله أن يذهب لحال سبيله ويمكن له أن يحقق نجاحاً مع فريق أخر لانه صاحب موهبة كبيرة فى النهاية ... 
واختلف مع الذين يربطون بينه وبين ماحدث مؤخراً دون دليل واقول لهم أتقو الله فى الرجل فهو فى النهاية لاعب المريخ سواء رضيتم ام ابيتم ولايحق لكم اتهامه دون دليل 
لك وللجميع كل الود والتقدير
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصر عبد الحليم
					

الأخ / عبد العزيز 24 وضيوفو الاكارم 
الا تتفق معى ان عبد الحميد السعودى لم يقدم شيئاً للمريخ فى عز حوجة المريخ له وحينما كان مهاجماً وحيداً وكان المريخ يعانى ؟؟ ماذا قدم للمريخ طوال تلك الفترة ؟ فى نظرى لم يقدم اى شى يذكر ...

الأخ الكريم ناصر ...

نعم أتفق معك في أنه لم يقدم شيئاً للمريخ عندما كان الفريق في حوجة ماسة لمجهوداته وعندما فقد الفريق خط هجوم كامل ... ليس لعدم كفائته وربما بسبب سوء التوظيف والأخطاء الفنية في عهد المدرب كاربوني .. أما الآن في عهد كروجر كان من الممكن ان يقدم شيئاً لو أتيحت له الفرصة ...

 ولو كنت ماكنو كنت حعمل العملو بالكربون وكنت حطالب بشطبى لانو أنا مهاجم والمدرب بيلعب لاعيبة وسط ومدافعين وما عندو النية يلعبنا يبقى انا فايدتى شنو ؟؟ الافضل فى رائى للمريخ وله أن يذهب لحال سبيله ويمكن له أن يحقق نجاحاً مع فريق أخر لانه صاحب موهبة كبيرة فى النهاية ... 
واختلف مع الذين يربطون بينه وبين ماحدث مؤخراً دون دليل واقول لهم أتقو الله فى الرجل فهو فى النهاية لاعب المريخ سواء رضيتم ام ابيتم ولايحق لكم اتهامه دون دليل 
لك وللجميع كل الود والتقدير

عليك نور ... :1 (49):




 
_____________________
                        	*

----------


## محمد نصر باشا

*اللاعب لا يفرض نفسه الا بأدائه جلس عمار خالد ( أشعلت النار يا عمار # وسامى و عمار شرطوا السروال) على الكنبة بالسنيين . كم يساوى السعودى من عمار . مالكم كيف تحكمون فليذهب غير مأسوفا عليه.
                        	*

----------


## نفطنيو

*اخي العزيز كفانا في هذا العبد الحميد ... فهو لا عب مدلل ولا يريد ان يلعب يريد ان يفعل بالمريخ ما يفعل قارورة بالهلال يريد ان يتحكم في كل شي ولكن هيهات ان يحدث هذا بالمريخ لان بالمريخ رجال ......... عبد الحميد السعودي كاد ان يدمر راجي عبد العاطي فالحقد والكراهية عمرها ما بتقدم انسان  .... 
فكورة عبد الحميد السعود هشة جدا لا تشبنا في شي ...... من هنا اطالب مجلس الادارة بشطبه في موسم التنقلات فليذهب غير ماسوف عليه
                        	*

----------


## خالد السنجك

*قطر عجيب وحواء المريخ ولوووووود
                        	*

----------

